# Snipersling Darts Review



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been playing with various ways to shoot arrow-type-things from my Rebar slingshot.
I can't use a Whisker Biscuit because the slingshot is a folding multi-tool and I didn't want to carry 30" long arrows around anyway.

I happened across a youtube video of these darts and ordered 20 from China.
The 1st generation darts are the ones with individually attached fletchings and the smaller pull knob at the back.
You only need to change the band for a band with a string instead of a pouch, I bought 10 bands ready made when I ordered the darts. For me attachment is easy because I use my looped string method, so I can swap between dart shooting and ball shooting in seconds.

The darts fly very true, they are accurate and penetrate the target very deeply - I bought a leather protection glove to wear when shooting them. The glove has three steel plates, one on the index finger, one on the thumb and a large one on the back of the palm - I think it's ESSENTIAL to wear this, if you miss release one of these you will end up in hospital!

When my first order of 20 darts arrived I was so pleased that I immediately placed another order for 30 more, but this time Snipersling had released the 2nd generation darts, with a one piece fletching and bigger pull knob. Also the fletchings are now held by a crimped metal band, as opposed to the heatshrink tube on the 1st generation. The darts come packed in a tin for easy carry, 10 to a tin.

On both orders Snipersling generously included quite a few extra goodies that I hadn't paid for - so here's a shout out for their good customer service.

I've been shooting the 1st generation darts quite a bit, no breakages or issues. I use a woven rubble sack stuffed with rags as my backstop - it's like one of those archery target bags that you can buy, but about 1/10th of the price!

In summary, these are not particularly cheap - but they are well made, very accurate, frighteningly sharp and terrific fun!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve always been a fan of those, but from a distance (Like watching on video 😜). Oh boy they do look awesome though.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Respect to anyone who uses anything like that but I'm with Sandstorm.

Best from a distance and that distance well behind the shooter.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

At first glance of the 1st photo i thought the hand guard was some sort of strange leather fetish thong or codpiece. LOL


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm going to have to get some of those and try some small game hunting, that's a very impressive set up that you've built 🤠


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I ordered some a couple of weeks ago, still waiting, looks like fun!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Karloshi said:


> At first glance of the 1st photo i thought the hand guard was some sort of strange leather fetish thong or codpiece. LOL


Hah hah! That's a bonus for sure!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

spewing said:


> Respect to anyone who uses anything like that but I'm with Sandstorm.
> 
> Best from a distance and that distance well behind the shooter.


Appreciate your concerns - but danger is the spice of life!
And I honestly don't think these are as dangerous as shooting 1" balls at 40 ftlbs from my starship....


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey Bob, do you have a preference for the old darts or the second generation? It seems like they currently have both on their website. Love the setup!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd go for the 2nd generation. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the 1st generation darts, but for the price difference the 2nd generation offer several improvements.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice I wqs looking at these but too afraid to mess up my hand


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

J3ff said:


> Nice I wqs looking at these but too afraid to mess up my hand


Just get one of the protective gloves. Snipersling sell the ones with steel plates, but they also sell a kevlar glove (which I bought too) and a dragon scale chainmail type version


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Waiting for my RED DARTS from SniperSling... and my protective glove, these DARTS sure can harm ur hand if misfired, and we are NEVER SURE to FIRE RIGHT all the TIME, ""so better prevent than to cure"" as we say in FRANCE....I love this website snipersling, it does not have much, but have the most essential to start having real SAFE fun.....yes THESE DARTS are a good replacement for LONG ARROWS.....I think I am going to like them very much....and they are the only web site on the whole internet that sells them...all other FISHING DARTS are kind of pathetic in front of them....!!!!


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

They are terrific fun - but have a care, as you say if it goes wrong with these then it will go very wrong for you.
I get the impression they are a small outfit, the MK1 darts in particular appear largely hand made (which I do not consider to be a bad thing at all). I've had excellent customer service from Snipersling too.
I've now got 20 MK1 and 30 MK2 darts, plus many bands and the launching strings.
I also REALLY like the look of this one: https://www.snipersling.com/product...t-slingshot-with-advanced-push-locking-system
It's genuinely different from anything I've seen before and the band attachment is genious.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Biker_Bob said:


> https://www.snipersling.com/product...t-slingshot-with-advanced-push-locking-system
> It's genuinely different from anything I've seen before and the band attachment is genious.


really interesting band attachment. Looks like once set it should self thighten.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

I dont like this slingshot.....ugly to me, not enough space between the forks, one miss and it's dangerous REBOND of the dart god knows where....but I am not an expert in slingshots uses... beside that, 70 dollars is quite a lot for a slingshot u could well create by urself with a tree branch...LOL


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Each to his own.
I think the price is largely due to it being made of titanium, which is expensive to buy and a complete pig to machine.
The fork gap is small, I think we can say this one is not for beginners.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I got the darts and the bands, but the band's broke on the first test pull without the dart!!! I have to make my own bands, I don't trust those,neat darts though, but I have not shot them yet.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

One of mine came undone where it was looped through the string and tied. I just re-threaded it and double tied it. In fact thinking about it I ended up double tying all the bands.
The band material is quite thick and the bands are a strong pull.
Has yours actually snapped, or just come untied?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, just came untied, but I may make my own bands for it that I can trust.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Cass said:


> Hi, I got the darts and the bands, but the band's broke on the first test pull without the dart!!! I have to make my own bands, I don't trust those,neat darts though, but I have not shot them yet.


 they changed their BANDS, I received my darts with the THINNEST BLACK BAND..... and the darts fly well, do not break, (if u took the red ones) and go deep into my wood target at home....they may rebounce occasionnally (due to metal on metal fixing head ans hamp), so i made little latex rounds to fit around the screw of the hamp which screws in the head, it serves as some sort of ""shock absorber"", no more REBOUNCE now.... better protect ur hand with a KEVLAR glove or a metal plate in leather....hand protection, because DARTS are very dangerous if it encounters ur hand following a mistake...i also bought SNIPERSLING protective glasses, to prevent damages to my eyes, we are never too carefull...with them things, accident dont happen often, but when they happen, if u have no protection, it can end up with serious injuries...these are not TOYS....


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd avoid shooting them into wood all the time - that's going to be hard on them.
I use a woven rubble sack stuffed with rags, it gives the darts a soft landing and there are no rebounds.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

yes u are right......got to do a proper target......the one i made is too soft, they go in too deep, and hard to retreive....but at the moment no clues has how i'll do it, RAGS i dont have.....so for the time being, wood.....untill i find the suitable material, hoping free too....


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

OMAGNUS said:


> yes u are right......got to do a proper target......the one i made is too soft, they go in too deep, and hard to retreive....but at the moment no clues has how i'll do it, RAGS i dont have.....so for the time being, wood.....untill i find the suitable material, hoping free too....


You can use any material, just stuff it in there - towels, bedsheets, old clothes. My target bag is mostly full of my daughter's clothes that she's grown out of.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Just received another twenty of the Gen two darts today - love these things!!!!
As with every other time, Sniperling included some freebies in the package - they are really a good outfit to deal with.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Biker_Bob said:


> You can use any material, just stuff it in there - towels, bedsheets, old clothes. My target bag is mostly full of my daughter's clothes that she's grown out of.


 Got a telepathic message to use one of my motor bike old blanket and stuff it into a cardboard box, with another piece of cardboard inside the folded blanket....the telepathic voice said the principle of blanket is its extrem softness, that yied to the impact, and thus absorb the shock very softly, ..... and hey !!!! this did the TRICK, now I have a good target for practice....the darts even come out by hand, that is a great IMPROVMENT to me...thank u for ur suggestion....sure old blanket did the trick....


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Biker_Bob said:


> Just received another twenty of the Gen two darts today - love these things!!!!
> As with every other time, Sniperling included some freebies in the package - they are really a good outfit to deal with.


Sure SNIPERSLING dont have much on their website, but they have the essential good stuff and specially these darts, that no one else in the world has....pluss they are honest, have paypal, and good delivery (from China to France)...pluss they warn u by mail when the delivery is almost in ur letter box...Neat little biz they have here... (they freebiesed me with a nice little WHISTLE as a buyers prezzy) part of my key rings now, always on me.... LOL.... yes SIMPLE but GOOD WEBSITE this SNIPER SLING....ordered 12 bands Black latex 7 mm thickness.....trying to build a sling sort ot gun..., lol


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

That glove just might make me do it, to be perfectly in honest. I've been apprehensive, but if I get that I'd be less so. Guess it's time to make a dart frame 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

wolfboi823 said:


> That glove just might make me do it, to be perfectly in honest. I've been apprehensive, but if I get that I'd be less so. Guess it's time to make a dart frame
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Do it - these are the most fun I've ever had with a slingshot!


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Now making my own DARTS.....with CHEAP arrows (5 dollars the 3 here in France) here is a pic of it done









This one is a bit too long......i will make the next one shorter as sniperslings one, not looking as nice as theirs, but hey, they are cheaper to make.....LOL.....(fiber glass cheap arrows cut in two parts, to have the fletches and the head appart, then join them in an aluminium tube.....the hook is a simple U nail, with one side thinned down to fit inside the tube with the little bit flatenned hamp of the head, all glued together with epoxy glue....I WORKS fine with the slingshot shooting snipersling darts







....


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

wolfboi823 said:


> That glove just might make me do it, to be perfectly in honest. I've been apprehensive, but if I get that I'd be less so. Guess it's time to make a dart frame
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Sure a glove is necessary to shoot darts, because one single miss, and ur hand can be severely damaged.......but i made a sling shot with a plank of wood, (with a drill handle underneath it) so now i can shoot darts without glove....the plank of wood serving as hand protection.....kind of like a slingshot riffle, but without the look of a riffle, just a plank of wood with the fork for the sling fixed in front of it....that does it, u put the plank of wood on ur shoulder and u are safe to shoot darts...., can work for left or right shoulder..... LOL


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

OMAGNUS said:


> Sure a glove is necessary to shoot darts, because one single miss, and ur hand can be severely damaged.......but i made a sling shot with a plank of wood, (with a drill handle underneath it) so now i can shoot darts without glove....the plank of wood serving as hand protection.....kind of like a slingshot riffle, but without the look of a riffle, just a plank of wood with the fork for the sling fixed in front of it....that does it, u put the plank of wood on ur shoulder and u are safe to shoot darts...., can work for left or right shoulder..... LOL


Photos please...


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Biker_Bob said:


> Photos please...


 hey Bob, put a planck of wood on ur shoulder and imagine a slingshot fixed on one end, i will not do a foto of this....LOL
Preferably a varnished plank of wood, so as not to get echards in ur hands....lol n relol..... 10 cm width...length, longer than ur PULL, must remain on ur shoulder when u pull it forward with the drill side handle underneath it, and when u pull ur dart...two mouvement done as one here...... so the length of the planck is variable according to each SHOOTERS draw......loldeluxe


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I've finding my index finger gets a little sore from the knurled release knob at the back of the dart.
I made a simple finger protector from leather - much more comfortable and it's improved my accuracy too because I'm not flinching on release.


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

I wear summer motorbike glove to draw the dart,(special woman one, they are thinner), but just as good as urs here.. and the other glove on the other hand protected by the metal plates like the hand protection sold on snipersling...plus I make my own darts too (see my post above)...with cheapoz fiberglass arrows, cut to dart size... the head goes in an aluminium tube (dont forget to put a U hook,near the head, to be able to slingshot the darts made thus) n is glued in it, and the fletches goes in the other end of the aluminium tube; glued in it too...Longer darts than those of snipersling works fine after all...I also made shorter ones too, (same principle) i now have 14 snipersling dart (lost one in my appartment which i cant find) and 12 darts of my own making...getting better a prescision....LOL


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Good stuff, I keep practicing and I'm getting good accuracy now. I have a target bag (stuffed with rags) and I stick five targets on it and shoot one dart at each target, because I damaged the fletchings of one dart when another one struck it from behind.
I've got 90 Snipersling darts now, I just keep ordering more (got to spend my money somewhere).


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

90 darts, what do u do with them ??? eat them with bolognese sauce ?? opening a shop ?? lol n relol


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

OMAGNUS said:


> 90 darts, what do u do with them ??? eat them with bolognese sauce ?? opening a shop ?? lol n relol


I line them up and look at them.
I play with them when watching the TV before bed.
And sometimes I shoot them.....


----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

Biker_Bob said:


> I line them up and look at them.
> I play with them when watching the TV before bed.
> And sometimes I shoot them.....


hahahahahahhaaaaaaaa, i thought so.......they are nice pieces of ART......Lol


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

I had damaged one of the fletchings on a Snipersling dart and I had a go at repairing it.
A pack of universal arrow fletchings came from Amazon.
The damaged fletching and the small piece of heatshrink at the front of the fletchings was cut away with a sharp blade and the glue residue on the shaft cleaned off with same.
I cut one of the fletchings down to the same dimensions as the dart fletchings and glued it to the shaft with cyanoacrylate adhesive.
To finish I used a piece of the smallest heatshrink tube I could find that slipped over the metal boss at the front and shrunk it down onto the front of the fletchings.
The result doesn't look half bad, the new fletching is the red one sticking up. You can see black markings on it, which are the remains of the logo after cutting down the oversized fletching.
I've been shooting this dart for a week and it seems the repair is sound.


----------

